# Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer



## captain-sparrow (7. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

welche Methoden habt ihr so um Regenwürmer zu sammeln?

Meine Zwei Methoden:
1.
der natürliche Feind des Regenwurms ist der Maulwurf. Steckt man ein Messer in den Boden (je länger und größer je besser) und beweckt es dabei von rechts nach links und gibt zusätzlich ein wenig druck zur Seite entsteht ein Geräusch, das dem Graben des Maulwurfs nahe kommt. Zusätzlich beweckt sich die erde ein wenig. der einzige Fluchtweg für die Regenwürmer ist der Weg nach oben aus dem Erdreich, denn dort ist der Maulwurf bekanntlich blind.

Ich suche eine Stelle wo noch spuren von den Regenwürmern zu sehen sind, je frischer je besser.
Ich stecke das Messer in die Nähe und bewecke meine füße dabei nicht zu sehr, diese Erschütterungen vertreiben die Regenwürmer sonst .
Nach kurzer Zeit fliegen die Regenwürmer förmlich aus dem Boden. So ziemlich jede Art, die in diesem Bereich unterwegs ist. Von ganz klein bis hin zu Tauwürmern, je nachdem wie tief man in die erde reinkommt. Deshalb ein schönes großes langes Messer oder wie ich eine Buschmachete (die leidet nicht so sehr wenn man im Erdreich damit arbeitet).

die zweite Methode

Bei Dunkelheit mit einer schwachen Taschenlampe das Gras absuchen und die Regenwürmer, die zum fressen oder Paarung aus dem Erdreich herausgucken mit flinken Fingern raus ziehen.

Natürlich kann man auch seinen Garten jedesmal umgraben oder unter Steinen nachgucken.

Aber was für Methoden gibt es noch, die Erfolg versprechend sind.
Ich möchte gerne noch was lernen. Ich bin auf eure Antworten gespannt.

Bis dahin
schöne Grüße aus Bonn
Axel


----------



## bossi (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

Deine erste funzt auch mit einer Schaufel oder spaten.
... geht das auch würd ich aber nicht empfelen:q

Gruß Benni


----------



## paddyli (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

editiert by M-S: das ist gefährlich und dazu brauchen wir keine Anleitung!!!
ich mach mich mal kundig und poste es dann
das hoffe ich wirst du nicht tun
cya


----------



## trixi-v-h (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

Im Dunkeln mit einer Taschenlampe. Das Gras muss aber schon feucht sein. Die Lampe habe ich mit einen roten wasserfesten Stift angemalt,weil die Tauwürmer das rote Licht nicht wahrnehmen. 
Und für allen Wahnsinnigen Hände weg vom Tauwurmfang mit Strom kann sehr ungesund werden.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

Meistens sammle ich die Würmer im Angelgeschäft,da ich in der Stadt wohne und ich keine Lust habe verhaftet zu werden,wenn ich des Nachts mit der Taschenlampe in Parks
rumschleiche!
Aber die von dir beschriebene Vibrationsmethode,habe ich auch schon mal mit einer 
Eisenstange gemacht und wenn man noch mit Hammer oder Stein rythmisch gegen die Stange schlägt,kommen die Würmer recht zügig aus dem Boden geschossen.

Taxidermist

P.S.:Von der Stromnummer würde ich entschieden abraten,da kanns leicht passieren
das du tot neben den Würmern auf dem Rasen liegst!


----------



## rob (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

Hände weg vom Strom!!!


aber die methode mit dem buschmesser werd ich auch mal versuchen.kannt ich noch nicht!
lg rob


----------



## Bentham (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

Es gibt folgende Methoden, von denen abgesehen von den ersten drei keine wirklich zu empfehlen ist. Nehme sie nur der Vollständigkeit halber auf.:

1. Suchen
Wurde schon beschrieben. Nachts auf dem Rasen / unter Steinen / Garten umgraben. Komposthaufen sind sehr gute Plätze um Rotwürmer zu fangen 

2. Kaufen
Man legt dem Dealer seines Vertrauens so runde Metalldinger oder Papierfetzen auf den Tisch und bekommt dafür Würmer.

3. Vibrationsmethode
Man stellt sich auf den Rasen und sticht mit einer Mistgabel oÄ in den Rasen. Danach wibbt man leicht hin und her und die Würmer werden animiert aus dem Rasen zu kriechen. Hab ich selber noch nie gemacht.

editiert by M-S: bitte keine Vorschläge zu Strom oder Spühlmittel auch wenn abgeraten wird.


----------



## magic feeder (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

ich sammele meine würmer im komposthaufen....


----------



## captain-sparrow (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

hi,

Strom wäre mir auch zu heikel. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja so was wie Duftstoffe oder dergl.

Ich habe mal im Garten Wasser weggeschüttet da war aber wohl noch Putzmittel drin. Als ich eine Stunde später an der Stelle wieder vorbeikam lagen überall tote Würmer auf der Fläche. War natürlich eine doofe Sache von mir und tut mir heute noch leid. Aber die Würmer hat es aus dem Boden gejagt, sie haben es nur leider nicht überlebt.

Gibt es einen anderen natürlichen und nicht gefährlichen Stoff, der gleiches verursacht?
Das wäre natürlich die leichteste Methode.


Gruß
Axel


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

Ich bevorzuge die "guck unter Steine"-Methode, insbesondere Steinplatten im Garten, Spielplatz etc. Da geht eigentlich immer was, insbesondere findet man auch mal anderes hakbares Getier (verpuppte Insekten, Käfer...).

Die Nachtmethode ist ausbeutungsreicher, aber auch nur, wenn das Gras schön feucht ist. Ausserdem muss man fix mit der Hand sein (also auch hellwach...|gaehn.

auch editiert by M-S


----------



## gufipanscher (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

... Allerdings mussten sie mehrmals gespült werden, damit sie nicht gleich zugrunde gingen.
Mittlerweilen geh ich nur noch mit der Taschenlampe Variante vor. Im Sommer wenns recht trocken ist, haben sich bewässerte Fussballplätze bewährt.

gruß Jul


----------



## Cobra HH (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

voll daneben, darum editiert!!!
wohne auch in der stadt na gut am stadtrand ich sammel sie mit der taschenlampe auf ner wiese mit normalen licht (led weiss)
rotwürmer muß ich leider im laden kaufen da kein kompos vorhanden ist


----------



## nemles (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*



rob schrieb:


> Hände weg vom Strom!!!



Sehe ich genauso. 

Ich hab mehrere Methoden. 
Zum einen, nach heftigem Regen die Jungs vom Rasen und von der Straße sammeln und in eine ca. 60x60 Kiste voll Mutterboden halten bis zum Angeltag.
2tens Am Abend vorher mit der Taschenlampe übern Rasen unseres Fußballfeldes wuseln und einfangen (sehr vorsichtig bewegen, die Biester sind verdammt flink!!!)
3tens Kurz den Misthaufen umwühlen. Da wimmelt es von den Roten nur so.

Und wenn die Würmer beim Angeln mal nicht reichen, mache ich auch die Machetenvariante, allesdings mit dem Erdständer vom Schirm.

#h#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

Moin Leute,
wie ihr seht wurde hier einiges editiert.
Ich bitte keine weiteren Wörter über Strom, Seife oder Spühlmittel zu schreiben. Wird alles ab sofort komentarlos gelöscht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> wie ihr seht wurde hier einiges editiert.
> Ich bitte keine weiteren Wörter über Strom, Seife oder Spühlmittel zu schreiben. Wird alles ab sofort komentarlos gelöscht.


 

 Hi Jörg,

danke für die arbeit.

Allerdings hab ich keinerlei Lust, hier alle 5 Minuten reinzuschauen, ob doch wieder jemand was über Strom schreibt.
Beim nächsten Stromschlag mach ich das Ding hier zu.


----------



## Laserbeak (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

Das habe ich mal vor langer Zeit in enem anderen Thread gepostet:

Kleiner Tipp:

Nutzt doch einfach die Morgendämmerung nach einer feuchten Nacht.
Dann noch einen ruhigen, asphaltierten Parklplatz in der Nähe eines Grünstreifens.
Vielleicht von einem Möbelhaus oder so.
Da finde ich meistens in wenigen *Minuten* meinen Jahresvorrat.
Man muss nur den richtigen Parkplatz finden, dann hat man schon gewonnen.
Alles klar ??


----------



## captain-sparrow (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

Sorry,

ich wollte hier nichts von illegalen, umweltschädlichen oder gefährlichen Methoden erfahren.

Sehe das genauso wie die Moderatoren. Falls nötig, dann natürlich schließen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Gunnar. (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

Hi Ralf,


> Beim nächsten Stromschlag mach ich das Ding hier zu.


*DER* war richtig gut.

Dein sei der Schlauch................


----------



## Brummel (7. März 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

Ich nehme ein Fahrrad-Rücklicht mit roten LED's, laufe ein paar Meter an einer Blumenrabatte vorbei und hab Geld, Zeit und Ärger gespart |supergri. Das ganze natürlich bei feuchtem Wetter und nachts sowie ohne irgendwelche Wundermittel:g.
Und wenn Kompost-oder Mistwürmer gebraucht werden greife ich im Vorbeigehen in den Komposthaufen und der Eimer ist voll.
 Die Methode mit der Grabegabel, die in den Boden gesteckt und gerüttelt wird funktioniert aber auch sehr gut.

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## Angelgage (8. März 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

Hallo oder ihr züchtet euch die mann bekommt ne tüte erde das ist dann wie ein bausatz für Regenwürmer so ne tüte kostet so um die 2 euro und es sind dan so 70-80 regenwürmer ist echt klasse das zeug einfach mal googeln .
Oder am abend einsammeln auf wissen oder feldern .


----------



## Lenkers (8. März 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

Also ich habe mehrere Komposte und für die Schnelle noch meine Wurmzucht.


----------



## Kade (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

Hi Anglerkolleginnen und Kollegen
also das mit dem Wurmfang ist so ne Sache. 
Habs mal vor vielen, vielen Jahren mit Strom gefangen, bis ich eine geputz bekam. Zog eigentlich nur am Wurm, der war aber auch geladen. Seit her ist Schluss mit Volt und Ampere. 
Ich nehm meine Stirnlampe, Rotlicht, Eimerchen und los gehts.
Dass die geliebten Biesterchen schnell sind ist schon wahr aber am Besten gehts nach einem heftigen Regen. Die Erde ist nass und die Wurmis können sich dann nicht mehr so gut mit ihren Borsten festhalten, aber man muss trotzdem sachte ziehen, vorallem darf man den Wurm nicht drücken sonst gibt er den Geist auf.
Halbierte Würmer sind nichts zum Hältern, ich led diese in eine Wurmdose, wenn ich weis, das ich am nächsten Tag angeln will, ansonsten lasse ich sie auf dem Rasen zurück. 
Meine ganzen Würmer hältere ich in einer Styropoorkiste mit feuchtem Moos aber darauf achten, dass keine Ameisen dabei sind sonst sind die Wurmis nach kurzer Zeit auch hinüber.
Sehr gut sich auch die Eierschalenkartons, geschreddert und angefeuchtet halten sich darin die Würme auch etliche Wochen im kühlen Keller.  
Das mit den Kaufen ist auch ein guter Trick, aber wer schon mal einen Wurmzopf gemacht hat, weis wie schnell die 20iger Packung weg ist. 
Also viel Spaß bei der Wurmsuche und gaaaaanz langsam ziehen
Guß


----------



## Dreas (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

das mit der wurmzucht war mir neu aber hat mich sehr neugierig gemacht. werd es auch mal versuchen. habt ihr schon erfahrungen damit gemacht? wieviel ist denn ca die ausbeute aus 20 würmern?

lg dreas


----------



## Brassenfan (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

wir haben eine wurmzucht und die nennt sich komposthaufen bei meiner tante ! ein paar stiche und ich hab genug für einen erfolgreichen angeltag ! #6


----------



## sepia (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

hab das mal mit dem spaten in den Boden probiert und dann ne Weile gerüttelt.
Sind zwar hauptsächlich nur kleinere rausgekommen , aber das kann auch daran liegen das ich schon viele Würmer aus dem Teil der erde rausgeholt hab.
klasse methode


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

Ich bevorzuge auch die Wippmethode,  nach langem probieren hat sich aber die Grabforke als bestes Instrument herausgestellt.

Bei Wurmreichem Boden reicht es auch schon den Boden unter Wasser zu setzen.


----------



## Step_to_one (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

Hi ihr!!!

Man(n) kann sich auch seine eigene Wurmzucht bauen ohne viel Googeln und Geld ausgeben!!!
Denn wenn man einmal so ca.20-30 würmer gesmmelt hat (Nachts) dann kann man sie in einem Steintopf oder Rumtopf aus Ton (Größe ca.15 - 25 Liter) prima selber züchten.
Diesen Steintopf befüllt ihr zur hälfte mit Blumenerde und die andere hälfte mischt ihr mit nomaler Erde und Sand und dann ab in den Topf bis ca.10 cm unter den Rand leicht andrücken und die Würmer rein dann nur noch eine Alluminum-Folie drauf und löcher reingepieckst.... in den Keller oder an einen anderen kühlen, dunklen Ort stellen.
FERTIG!!!

PS: damit sie nicht verhungern alle 3 Tage einen benutzten Kaffeefilter reinwerfen mit Kaffee natürlich.
Und schon habt ihr nach 4-5 Monaten eine ständig wachsende Wurmpopulation... und kauft NIE mehr würmer....

Ich hab es vor knapp 3 Jahren begonnen und hab mir nie wieder Würmer gekauft oder gesucht!!!
Glaubt mir ich hab schon 3 Steintöpfe von den 1. 30 Stück .... und sie gehen nicht alle..

Gruß Sven


----------



## Raidschii (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> Strom wäre mir auch zu heikel. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja so was wie Duftstoffe oder dergl.
> 
> ...


Hallo.
Unsere Bodenökologen stellen ein schwaches Senf-Wassergemisch her und kippen das in die Erde. Anschließend kommt alles was drin lebt nach oben, die mögen das nicht so sehr, tragen aber auch keinen Schaden davon
Lg Rahel


----------



## Micha:R (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

ich   geh meistens   am  Acker Rand  <  bester spot meiner meinung nach    oder auf  nachbars blumenbeet :q     iner halben stunde ca 50  stück  +    gut  20  entwischt  |uhoh:


----------



## RheinBarbe (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

Dendrobenas = Zucht im Keller
Tauwurm = Nachts auf der Wiese


----------



## Wilddieb (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

Also ich hole meinen Jahresvorrat wenn es geregnet hat, an den Gehwegen in den Städten. 
Wo neben den Platten noch sand oder Grünstreifen ist da sind die Würmer sehr Träge weil sie das getrampel kennen.

Mein bestes Ergebnis waren ein 10 Liter Eimer bis 3 cm unterm Rand gefüllt nur mit Wurm innerhalb von 2 std.

Zu Haus angekommen sind sie dann in die 500 liter Wurmkiste gekommen.

Und je nach Bedarf habe ich sie mir aus der Box geholt.

Oder die Variante mit der Forke oder Mistgabel funktioniert auch sehr gut.

Lg:Manuel


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

Wenn ich Tauwürmer suche, verwend ich eine rote Kopflampe. Die Biester können rotes Licht nicht sehen und flüchten davor nicht. Außerdem sollte man sich vorsichtig bewegen und nicht unbedingt rumtrampeln wie ein Elefant. Tauwürmer kommen am liebsten nach warmem Regen in der Dunkelheit an die Erdoberfläche, meine besten "Jagdreviere" sind die Obstplantagen im alten Land. Bis zu 1000 Würmer habe ich dort schon in einer Nacht gesammelt.
Würmer mit Seifenwasser an die Oberfläche zu locken, das funktioniert zwar, die Würmer werden aber durch den Seifengeruch nicht gerade fängiger...
Und wer seinen Rasen unter Strom setzt, hat nicht alle Tassen im Schrank und hängt nicht unbedingt an seinem Leben!!!!#d
Finger weg von derartigen Methoden, das kann absolut in die Hose gehen....


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

Ich gehe auch oft Nachts mit Taschenlampe auf Tour.
Jedoch dankt es einen der Rücken überhaupt nicht.

Daher suche ich mir meistens Rasenflächen die an einer Straße liegen.
Dort suche ich dann die kleinen Abwassergullis ab, die meistens am Straßenrand liegen. (bitte nicht an einer Hauptverkehrsstraße)
Ich hebe dann das Gitter ab, und ziehe den Fangkorb raus.Nach 1-3 Körben, hat man den Jahresvorrat zusammen, ohne sich den Rücken zu verbiegen.
Das funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn keine Hitzeperiode seit Wochen anhält.


----------



## miosga (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

Ich sammle meine Würmer meistens auch auf dem Kompost. Aber für die dicken Tauwürmer kann man auch mal in Regenabwasserbehälter gucken(die eckigen, nicht die runden). Deckel hochheben und im Auffangbehälter für Dreck, Laub,... nachgucken. Funktioniert aber nur, wenn dieser nicht leer ist und es nicht zu trocken ist.

Vorher alles durchzulesen ist sinnvoll, damit man nicht die gleiche idee wie "aalbändiger" postet.


----------



## RheinBarbe (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*



			
				=[Aalbaendiger]=;2503558 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe auch oft Nachts mit Taschenlampe auf Tour.
> Jedoch dankt es einen der Rücken überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Daher suche ich mir meistens Rasenflächen die an einer Straße liegen.
> ...


Das funktioniert wirklich oder hast du das nur mal gehört/gelesen?


----------



## Wasserspeier (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

NAchts sehe ich auch viele. Aber ich bekomm die Dinger nicht.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*



Wilddieb schrieb:


> Mein bestes Ergebnis waren ein 10 Liter Eimer bis 3 cm unterm Rand gefüllt nur mit Wurm innerhalb von 2 std.




Ja, is klar...
|bla:


----------



## Lasse_R (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Das funktioniert wirklich oder hast du das nur mal gehört/gelesen?



das funktioniert! ich bin beim gulli-saubermachen auf unserem parkplatz auch immer wieder überrascht, wie viele und besonders große würmer in den kleinen körben sind! am besten sind natürlich gullis an straßen und wegen mit vielen bäumen!

trotzdem wende ich immer nur die "rüttelmethode" mit spaten oder gabel an.
->geht schnell
->ist äußerst efektiv
->man macht sich nicht dreckig
->geht fast über all, auch bei jedem wetter und tageszeit
->die würmer gehen nicht kaputt
->man sucht sich die richtige größe einfach raus
->nicht ausgewählte würmer können friedlich weiterleben und sich wieder einbuddeln
->man muss aber trotzdem schnell sein, weil man so flink so viele würmer wie da rauskommen gar nicht einsammeln kann


fazit: seit jahren angewandte und bewährte methode!


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Das funktioniert wirklich oder hast du das nur mal gehört/gelesen?




Ich praktiziere das seit Jahren! Bester Platz ist bei mir das Altenheim. Schöne Rasenflächen direkt am Parkplatz der alle 20m nen Gulli aufweist#6

Es muss aber paar Tage vorher geregnet haben.Im Hochsommer hat das keinen Sinn.


----------



## Wasserspeier (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*



Wasserspeier schrieb:


> NAchts sehe ich auch viele. Aber ich bekomm die Dinger nicht.


Jetzt bekomme ich es hin. Ohne Rotflter geht garnichts. Da sind die Wümer sofort weg. Mit Rotlicht geht es super. Einfach mit der Hand zugreifen und gut ist. Vorher habe ich eine Arterienklemme benutzt, aber da sind die Würmer dann kaputt gegangen.


----------



## RheinBarbe (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*



			
				=[Aalbaendiger]=;2545290 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich praktiziere das seit Jahren! Bester Platz ist bei mir das Altenheim. Schöne Rasenflächen direkt am Parkplatz der alle 20m nen Gulli aufweist#6
> 
> Es muss aber paar Tage vorher geregnet haben.Im Hochsommer hat das keinen Sinn.


 
Bei mir ist auch Wald, Wiese, Altersheim, Parkplatz in unmittelbarer Nähe vorhanden, werde da nach einer Regenperiode mal nachschauen was sich so in den Gullies tummelt.

Andere Frage, wenn irgendjemand die Polizei ruft, was nicht gerade unrealistisch ist wenn einer nachts an den Gullideckeln rumspielt, was sagst du denen dann?

"Ich sammel Würmer." Glaube dann nehmen die einen doch erst recht mit, Alkoholtest, Blutentnahme, Zwangsjacke...

Erfahrungen?


----------



## Tobi94 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

Ich sehe immer unter Steinen nach... Oft sind dort richtig fette Tauwürmer drunter...


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch Wald, Wiese, Altersheim, Parkplatz in unmittelbarer Nähe vorhanden, werde da nach einer Regenperiode mal nachschauen was sich so in den Gullies tummelt.
> 
> Andere Frage, wenn irgendjemand die Polizei ruft, was nicht gerade unrealistisch ist wenn einer nachts an den Gullideckeln rumspielt, was sagst du denen dann?
> 
> ...



Ich muss zugeben, damit habe ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt.Bisher gab es nämlich keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## unloved (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

Ich war grad auch mal in unserem Garten Würmer suchen. Hat mit der Zeit auch gut geklappt. Die ersten sind mir zumeist entwischt, konnte meine Taktik dann verbessern. Habe in einer halben Stunde etwa 15 erwischt. Mit etwas mehr Ruhe und rotem Licht dürften es deutlich mehr werden.

Als dann eine Aalglocke ertönte, dachte ich schon, dass mein Verstand mir einen Streich spielen will. Konnte dann aber ein helles Augenpaar und die dazugehörige Katze unter einer Tanne entdecken.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Danny4 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie sammelt ihr euere Regenwürmer*

ein freund von mir hat einen hühnerstall mit kleiner freilauffläche dort werden die hühner auch gefüttert,
und ich brauche nur ein spatenstich unter den futterkorb zu machen und krieg so genug würmer für einen ansitz.geht echt sehr gut wenn ihr die möglichkeit habt, ausprobieren.


----------

